# إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه



## Coptic MarMar (13 فبراير 2008)

*طبعا واضح راسك ناشفة او راسك ناشف.
مفيش حد بيسمع الكلام. 
قولت ليكم مفيش حاجه ... ومتأكدة ان بعضكم او كلكم سيدخل ياريت تسمعوا الكلام !!!

بس لى طلب ... ياريت اللى يدخل يترك تعليق عشان نعرف عدد الفضوليين فى المنتدى ... وانا طبعا اول فضولية لانى اول واحدة دخلت !!!! :999:*​


----------



## totty (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*

_وانا تانى فضوليه

هههههههههههههههههه

بس هقولك حاجه سر



هما دول المصريين

ههههههههههههههه_​


----------



## جيلان (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*

*هىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
وانا التالتة
منورة طبعا
حد يقدر يقول غير كدىىىىىى*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*

وانا الرابعة يا عفريتة


----------



## danielgad (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*

خامس !!


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*

*وانا السادس  
بقى كده يامرمر 
ماشى ماشى 
تعيشى وتدينا فى مقالب 
ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*



totty قال:


> _وانا تانى فضوليه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



رقــــــــــم 2222222222 :a63::a63:

منورة الموضوع يا توتى...

وطبعـــــا أكيد سرك فى بيـــــــــر بس هو فعلا صح ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*



جيلان قال:


> *هىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> وانا التالتة
> منورة طبعا
> حد يقدر يقول غير كدىىىىىى*



جيــــــــــــــــــــــلان.... leasantr

الموضوع ده على فكرة مخصوص علشانك..

ههههههههههههههههههههه

منــــــورة يا رقم 333333333333 :a63::a63:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> وانا الرابعة يا عفريتة



منــــورة يا أنجى :smil12:

وأنتى طبعا رقم 444444444 :yahoo:

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*

يــــــــــــــالهوى....

كسفـــتونى يا بنــــات أول 4 فضوليين بنات بــــس 

أمال فين الــولاد..؟!!!

هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*



danielgad قال:


> خامس !!



هيييييييييييي leasantr

أخيــــــــرا لقيت وووووووووولد :a63:

هههههههههههههههههههههه

أهلا بيك يا دانييل...

نورت الموضوع يا رقم 555555 :999:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*



kokoman قال:


> *وانا السادس
> بقى كده يامرمر
> ماشى ماشى
> تعيشى وتدينا فى مقالب
> ههههههههههههههههههه​*



هههههههههههههههههههههه

منووووووووور يا كوكو 

بس أنت رقم 6 كده :a82:

أنا كان نفسى تبقى 2 أو 3 

كنت هتنور الموضوع أكتر 

هههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت الموضوع يا رقم 666666666 leasantr​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يامرمر 
المره الجايه هكون رقم 2
هههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## gigi angel (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*

انا رقم 7  
بس مقلب زى العسل زيك يا مرمر​


----------



## max mike (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*

حلو التمويه ده 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## شنودة بستان (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*

9
ماااااااااشي يا اخت مقالب 
نفسي اعمل فيكى مقلب 
بس هتحلفى بيه 
هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه













خلى بالك منى بقى اوك​


----------



## ملاك فرج (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*

ميرسى يامرمر على المقلب هو انا رقم كاااام 
999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*



germen قال:


> انا رقم 7
> بس مقلب زى العسل زيك يا مرمر​



ميرسى يا جيرمين 

منورة الموضوع يا رقم 7777777 :yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*



مايكل مايك قال:


> حلو التمويه ده
> ههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههه

ايه يا أستاذ مايكل..:t32:olling:

مش تقول رقمك ياااااااااااد :ranting:

هههههههههههههههههههههه

منور يا 888888888888 :yahoo:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*



شنودة بستان قال:


> 9
> ماااااااااشي يا اخت مقالب
> نفسي اعمل فيكى مقلب
> بس هتحلفى بيه
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه

أهلا أهلا شنوده باشا :nunu0000:

تعمل فيا مقالب... :smile02

طيب يلااااا ورينى أنا بردوا نفسى حد يعمل فيا 

مقالب :smile02:smile02

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس خالى بالك من النتيجة بقى :vava:

منور يا 999999999999​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*



ملاك فرج قال:


> ميرسى يامرمر على المقلب هو انا رقم كاااام
> 999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999



أهلا يا ملاك... :smil13:

بس أنت رقم 10 :t32: 

بلاااااش تزوير بقى :t32:

هههههههههههههههههههه

منور يا رقم 10 :yahoo:​


----------



## max mike (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*

:t17:اه سورى انا آسف انى نسيت اقول رقمى انا 8888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## amjad-ri (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*

11

حلو التمويه ده 
ههههههههههههههههه ​


----------



## يوستيكا (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*

انا بقي رقم 12 مرسي يا مرمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*



amjad-ri قال:


> 11
> 
> حلو التمويه ده
> ههههههههههههههههه ​



 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه 

نورت الموضوع يا رقم 11 11 11 ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*



يوستيكا قال:


> انا بقي رقم 12 مرسي يا مرمر​





نورتى الموضوع يا رقم 12 12 12 ​


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*

*ماشى ماشى 
الحرب خدعة بردو 
حلوة واعتقد انى فضولى *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *ماشى ماشى
> الحرب خدعة بردو
> حلوة واعتقد انى فضولى *



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماشى يا جوجو

نورت الموضوع يا رقم 13 13 13 13 :ura1:​


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*

هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
لا حلوة


----------



## MarMar2004 (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*

1515151515151515151515


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*



مرمر مرمورة قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههه
> لا حلوة



ميرسى لمرورك يا مرمورة 

ونورتى يا رقم 14 14 14 :ura1::ura1:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*



MarMar2004 قال:


> 1515151515151515151515



هههههههههههههههههههههههه

برافوا عليكى يا مرمورة :smile02

نورتى يا رقم 15 15 15 15 :ura1:​


----------



## just member (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*

*لا يا مرمر علشان خاطرى بلاش رقم 13 دة
خلينى اى رقم تانى ابوس ايدك :a82:*


----------



## nancy badea (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*

*:t31:يـاه أنا على كده الفضوليه رقم 7 بس على فكره أنا مش فضوليه ولا حاجه انا حبيت أثبتلك أن مافيش حاجه:t31:*​


----------



## emy (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*

_16_
_مرسى يا عفريته _​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *لا يا مرمر علشان خاطرى بلاش رقم 13 دة
> خلينى اى رقم تانى ابوس ايدك :a82:*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه

طيب وانا مالى بس يا جوجو 

مش أنت اللى دخلت فى الرقم ده :spor22:

خلاص يا سيدى متزعلش 

خد أنت رقم 1 بدالى وانا هخد 13 leasantr

اى خدمة يا جوجو باشا :999:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*



nancy badea قال:


> *:t31:يـاه أنا على كده الفضوليه رقم 7 بس على فكره أنا مش فضوليه ولا حاجه انا حبيت أثبتلك أن مافيش حاجه:t31:*​



ناااااااانسى :spor22::spor22::spor22:

كده لخبطى الموضوع :spor22::spor22::spor22:

أنت رقم 16 ياااااااااااابت جبتى منين 7 ده 

ألبسى النظارة يا نانسى leasantr

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى الموضوع يا رقم 16 16 16 ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*



emy قال:


> _16_
> _مرسى يا عفريته _​



معلش يا ايمى :flowers:

نانسى عملت لخبطة :ranting:

نورتى يا 17 17 17 17 :flowers:​


----------



## s_h (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:


----------



## wawa_smsm (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*

هو أنا دايما كده بدخل أماكن غلط .. مش عارف ليه
واضح إن النضارة بايظة .. (مع إنى قريت العنوان كويسسسسسسسسسسسسسس)

ودايما أقع فى المقالب بتاعتك ,مبحرمش.
بس تصدقى موضوع لذيذ ههههههههههههههه.. أنا بقى رقم كام (18 ولا 19) مش عارف


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*



s_h قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> :t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:



ههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورت يا رقم 18 18 18 :a63::a63:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*



wawa_smsm قال:


> هو أنا دايما كده بدخل أماكن غلط .. مش عارف ليه
> واضح إن النضارة بايظة .. (مع إنى قريت العنوان كويسسسسسسسسسسسسسس)
> 
> ودايما أقع فى المقالب بتاعتك ,مبحرمش.
> بس تصدقى موضوع لذيذ ههههههههههههههه.. أنا بقى رقم كام (18 ولا 19) مش عارف



واواااااا هنا :t32:

يا اهلاااااااااااا :smil13:

ايه يابنى مش باين وبعدين اول ماتيجى تيجى الموضوع ده

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



نورت يا رقم 19 19 19 :yahoo::yahoo:

​


----------



## cuteledia (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*

وانا بقي رقم 20 بس الموضوع جميل اوي
مانتحرمش من مقالبك الي زي العسل دي
يسوع يباركك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: إلى كل الأعضاء ... اوعى تدخل دا سراب ومفيش حاجه*



cuteledia قال:


> وانا بقي رقم 20 بس الموضوع جميل اوي
> مانتحرمش من مقالبك الي زي العسل دي
> يسوع يباركك



ميرسى لكلامك يا عسل 

ونورتى الموضوع يا 20 :mus13:​


----------

